# Favourite Tim Burton movie?



## GothDragon666 (Sep 27, 2009)

I love Tim Burton's films, so who else out there likes his works? My favourite is _ Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street _


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of Burton, but Beetlejuice was pretty cool, and maybe Sleepy Hollow, too.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

I love Tim Burton 
Either Sweeny Todd or Coraline; I have some kind of weird obsession with the latter.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 27, 2009)

Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands, Corpse Bride.

Sweeny Todd looked too much like faggoty emo bullshit to me, so I never bothered to see it.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

sweeny todd was too much of a blood bath. i love Nightmare before xmas. i know ill like his Alice in Wonderland ^^


----------



## Remy (Sep 27, 2009)

Nightmare Before Christmas
Batman Returns

Looking forward to Alice.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 27, 2009)

Tim Burton is awful.

But Beetlejuice is pretty awesome. Michael Keaton <3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 27, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Tim Burton is awful.
> 
> But Beetlejuice is pretty awesome.


 

^This.


----------



## Benn (Sep 27, 2009)

Edward Scissor Hands = Win


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 27, 2009)

Ed Wood


----------



## Skittle (Sep 28, 2009)

So sick of this man.

He's going to ruin Alice. Him and Johnny Depp. UGH!


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 28, 2009)

its going to be a darker version of Alice. more like the original fairytale than the disney cutesy crap. (as far as i know there are 3 versions of Alice. the disney garbage, the CBS musical and the one with Whoopi Goldburg as a furry the cheshire cat

hell, look how he IMPROVED on the Sleepy Hollow story... in the original icabod was a school teacher that got beheaded by the horseman... in Burton's movie, he created a darker story and gave the Hessian a full dark back story.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 28, 2009)

Thread needs more Batman. Jack Nicholson will always be the best Joker.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 28, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> its going to be a darker version of Alice. more like the original fairytale than the disney cutesy crap. (as far as i know there are 3 versions of Alice. the disney garbage, the CBS musical and the one with Whoopi Goldburg as a furry the cheshire cat
> 
> hell, look how he IMPROVED on the Sleepy Hollow story... in the original icabod was a school teacher that got beheaded by the horseman... in Burton's movie, he created a darker story and gave the Hessian a full dark back story.



The original was an insane children's novel written by a drug addict. It isn't good, it's famous. Have you even read it? It's not even that dark, mostly it's just crazy.

You're right that Burton's adaptation will be darker. That's the problem. Burton suffers from Frank Miller Syndrome. "It's dark! My protagonists commit wanton murder! Look how _fucking_ edgy I am!" It's dumb. Things like Watchmen, Neuromancer, the Dark Knight Returns, Blade Runner... they're dark because they have complex story lines and real characters and when all is said and done it comes out as a dark story. Burton extracts the superficial elements of these stories and calls it art. The man is a hack. A hack with decent visual flair, but a hack still.


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweeney Todd. 8) Yay blood! With Edward Scissorhands as a close second.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 28, 2009)

everything but the movie "9"


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 28, 2009)

Stawks said:


> The original was an insane children's novel written by a drug addict. It isn't good, it's famous. Have you even read it? It's not even that dark, mostly it's just crazy.
> 
> You're right that Burton's adaptation will be darker. That's the problem. Burton suffers from Frank Miller Syndrome. "It's dark! My protagonists commit wanton murder! Look how _fucking_ edgy I am!" It's dumb. Things like Watchmen, Neuromancer, the Dark Knight Returns, Blade Runner... they're dark because they have complex story lines and real characters and when all is said and done it comes out as a dark story. Burton extracts the superficial elements of these stories and calls it art. The man is a hack. A hack with decent visual flair, but a hack still.


i tiried to in my younger dys, like the 8th grade, but i was too young to really follow. i know that the Musical got alot of the crazyness, like the jaberwok... but its got non-stop SINGING. if  Burton tries to follow that more (and takes out the singinig please god) then it has potential.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 28, 2009)

Nightmare before Christmas.
Sweeny Todd.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Ed Wood

/thread

go home. We're closed.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 28, 2009)

The Bride one where the zombie and the guy get married.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 28, 2009)

Beetlejuice... Hands down.
Sleepy Hollow is a close second.

EDIT:
~Also... thread need moar poll...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Thread needs more Batman. Jack Nicholson will always be the best Joker.



Seconed.

Edward ScissorHands, NBC, Beetlejuice, Sweeny Tod, Batman (1989), Sleepy Hollow, Batman returns, and that's about it...


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 28, 2009)

Batman Returns,Edward Scissorhands,Beetlejuice,Sleepy Hallow.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 28, 2009)

Wait, wait, wait.

Tim Burton directed Big Fish?

And not one person has mentioned it yet?

It's his best movie by FAR. It's actually... good.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 28, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands.

And James and the Giant Peach.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 28, 2009)

*Right now I have been addicted to Coraline but there is no way for me to pick one Tim Burton movie as my favorite.*


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 29, 2009)

Tim Burton's not my all-time favorite director, though if I were to pick one favorite, it would have to be "Ed Wood." I though it was a brilliant film that captured the way Ed Wood fought hard to get what he wanted in his creative control over his work, even when people tried to stand in his way. I especially found Martin Landau's performance as Bela Lugosi to be phenomenal, and it's no wonder he won a Best Supporting Actor Oscar for it.

My other favorites include Big Fish, The Nightmare Before Christmas, and Beetlejuice.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

All of them. If he made it, tell me, and I'll watch it.
 Just saw 9 last week. Fucking amazing. Gonna buy the album (if there IS one).


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Coraline*



:ragin:

he had nothing to do with that movie


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 29, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Just saw 9 last week. Fucking amazing.



Didn't he just produce that? I think someone else wrote and directed it.


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 29, 2009)

One word: Batman.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and Corpse Bride.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> :ragin:
> 
> he had nothing to do with that movie


How so?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> I love Tim Burton's films, so who else out there likes his works? My favourite is _ Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street _



Same here, Sweeney Todd was awesome, even though the blood effects were crappy.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 29, 2009)

Zhael said:


> How so?



He didn't write it.
He didn't direct it.
He didn't produce it.

Just because it uses a similar claymation style doesn't mean it's his.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 29, 2009)

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweeny Todd was awesome, and it's cliche but I love Nightmare Before Christmas! I sing along through the whole movie!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Didn't he just produce that? I think someone else wrote and directed it.


 
But he was part of it. And that's the same case with Nighmare before christmas. He wasn't the director, but pretty much made the movie.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 29, 2009)

Nightmare Before Christmas, because 9 was shit and wtfrage at people who liked it.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Nightmare Before Christmas, because 9 was shit and wtfrage at people who liked it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 29, 2009)

8-bit said:


>


 
WHYD YOU DO IT OH MY GO


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> WHYD YOU DO IT OH MY GOD


 
CAUSE IZ MAD!!!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> :ragin:
> 
> he had nothing to do with that movie


*Whoa. I did know this. I don't know why I was thinking Coraline. ^^;*


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

I love Tima Burton's films, its each film for me a modern history which I look forward. Its films it would be desirable to look and look...
__________________
[FONT=&quot]movie downloads[/FONT]


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Oct 1, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Thread needs more Batman. Jack Nicholson will always be the best Joker.



I have never agreed with someone more on the forum (or any other forum) ever.

Jack Nicholson basically IS the Joker. He was so fantastic.

Anyway, favorite Burton movies: Edward Scissorhands, Beetlejuice, Batman, Batman Returns, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, aaaaand if it counts, the short film he did to go along with his poem Vincent.

I liked Sweeny Todd and all, but I dunno...the music was great, but the vocals were dumbed down. Helena Bonham Carter and Depp sang unison and simple harmony through most of it, and one of the characteristics that made the original musical so cool was Sondhiem's use of disonant harmony. Plus, the gore was way too much. It seemed like that was the focus instead of the tragic tale of Benjamin Barker.

Basically, the movie was good, but the play will always be better.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 3, 2009)

ScruffyHyena said:


> Basically, the movie was good, but the play will always be better.


*I have the same feelings about Guys and Dolls.*


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2009)

I loved Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 3, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> its going to be a darker version of Alice. more like the original fairytale than the disney cutesy crap. (as far as i know there are 3 versions of Alice. the disney garbage, the CBS musical and the one with Whoopi Goldburg as a furry the cheshire cat
> 
> hell, look how he IMPROVED on the Sleepy Hollow story... in the original icabod was a school teacher that got beheaded by the horseman... in Burton's movie, he created a darker story and gave the Hessian a full dark back story.



There's a MUCH darker Alice film out there that brings out more imagination then Tim ever could.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7cYl8hPc8&feature=related

I like Tim as much as anybody, but I think he's either run out of good ideas or has stopped enjoying making films.  Ever since 2000, he's made only ONE film based on an original idea with everything else being remakes.

Out of all his films,  Big Fish, Ed Wood and Edward Scissorhands are my favorites.

Oh, and for the record...

Coraline, and 9 are NOT TIM BURTON FILMS!!!!!

The man was one of two producers in 9 and had little to nothing to do with the production.  He had NOTHING to do with Coraline.

He also didn't direct Nightmare Before Christmas, he was too busy with his Batman films to direct it.  He wrote the original poem, designed the characters and produced it.  But he didn't direct the film.  I wouldn't go so far to say that the film isn't Tim's, but he still didn't direct it.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 4, 2009)

beetle juice


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know many of is films, but I really like Nightmare before Christmas. :3


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

This is Halloween
This is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night..


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 26, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> Tim Burton directed Big Fish?
> 
> ...




This.  All his other movies have been mediocre at best.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy.

Nightmare before Christmas.  I like James and the Giant Peach as well.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

nightmare before christmas


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> This is Halloween
> This is Halloween
> Pumpkins scream in the dead of night..



I always get a catchy tune  of it. XD


----------



## CinnamonApples (Oct 26, 2009)

I rather enjoyed Corpse Bride. And I loved James and the Giant Peach!


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree, Big Fish was Tim Burton's most mature, heartfelt, and honest work, and I love it! And, btw, A Nightmare Before Christmas was not made by Tim Burton!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 26, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> I rather enjoyed Corpse Bride. And I loved James and the Giant Peach!



James and the Giant Peach is not a Tim Burton film, it's a Henry Selick film.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 28, 2009)

Altamont said:


> And, btw, A Nightmare Before Christmas was not made by Tim Burton!



From Wiki:" _*Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas*_ is a 1993 stop motion fantasy film directed by Henry Selick and produced/co-written by Tim Burton. "

That is most probably why everyone (including me) counts this subconciously as a Burton movie. And it could count, a producer still has a lot to do with the movie itself. 

For the question, I probably go with Beetlejuice. Other then that the 1990 Batman was very good (I prefer the two last ones though).


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Nightmare Before Christmas.
Edward Scissorhands.
Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## fwarg (Oct 28, 2009)

nightmare before christmas
sweeny todd
sleepy hallow
(placed in order of top favorite)


----------



## Altamont (Oct 28, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> From Wiki:" _*Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas*_ is a 1993 stop motion fantasy film directed by Henry Selick and produced/co-written by Tim Burton. "
> 
> That is most probably why everyone (including me) counts this subconciously as a Burton movie. And it could count, a producer still has a lot to do with the movie itself.


 
Very true  I rescind my previous statements. Other TB Favorites:

Beetlejuice
Corpse Bride
Pee-Wee's Big Adventure
Sleepy Hollow
Sweeny Todd


----------



## Linzys (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Fish. <3


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys it's not Sleepy *Hallow* it's Sleepy Hollow. Like a hollow, as in a geographical location.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

Nightmare before is my favorite


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 30, 2009)

Gotta say Ive always been a big fan of Sweeny Todd


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Burton movies. I like all of them. Beetlejuice, Sweeny Todd, Sleepy Hallow, and A Nightmare Before Christmas are my most favorites.


----------



## sakket (Nov 2, 2009)

did somebody say coraline? has anyone corrected that person? my lord. james and the giant peach wasnt made by burton either. NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS WASNT EVEN DIRECTED BY BURTON. You've all made me cry.


also my fav tim burton is pirates of the carbean 3 and monkeybone

srsly though. peewee's big adventure. no contest.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 2, 2009)

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 2, 2009)

sakket said:


> did somebody say coraline? has anyone corrected that person? my lord. james and the giant peach wasnt made by burton either. NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS WASNT EVEN DIRECTED BY BURTON. You've all made me cry.
> 
> 
> also my fav tim burton is pirates of the carbean 3 and monkeybone
> ...


POC arent Burtons. theyre Jerry Bruckheimer's!

and Nightmare Before Xms is called "Tim Burton's Nightmare Before XMas, so therefore it IS by him

and FYI: Monkey Bone doesn have Burton's name anywhere on it either


----------

